# Fundraiser Website Software



## DarkDot (May 16, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here but have been lurking for a while.

Anyway, I've been searching and trying to find what software websites like eastbayteamsales[dot]com or kellysteamsports[dot]com use to power their sites. There are more like them those are just the two that I found first.

I'm looking to be able to have customers have custom stores created for them with their own color scheme and logo. It would be nice if they could have their own access to set prices and see reports as well.

I use woocommerce to power my main store but short of launching a multi store instance or hand coding separate websites I can't seem to find a cost effective solution.

Any help would be greatly apprecaited!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

InkSoft or Deco is what you are looking for most likely.


----------



## DarkDot (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for your reply but I have the design aspect taken care of. It's more the ability to give my clients their own personalized Webster to sell the items I create for them. I could launch a woo commerce store or custom code one every time but the websites I mentioned in my first post use something else thays easier I just can't figure out what it is!

Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Check out AGP eSolutions. Here's their website. AGP e-Solutions


----------

